# Pertamina Mandalika Moto GP 2022, Lombok Island (Friday-Sunday this Week)



## Indos

The second MotoGP race in Indonesia after 25 years ago in Sentul (Greater Jakarta) will happen in Mandalika Circuit in Lombok island, next to Bali island inshaAllah. All 60.000 tickets have been sold out

In Indonesia, Trans7 has exclusive right to broadcast any MotoGP races.

All of riders are in Jakarta at the moment


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

This is a historic moment, showing the revival of Indonesia. It is because the first MotoGP race happened in Indonesia was in 1996, Sentul Circuit in Greater Jakarta. Then in the following year we get struck with Asian Financial Crisis from 1997-1998, it needs 25 years for Indonesia to come back.

*New Circuit in Mandalika, Lombok island*






*Old Circuit in Sentul, Greater Jakarta*

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Get ready for the 2022 #IndonesianGP​276,492 views
Mar 13, 2022




MotoGP

4.74M subscribers

Indonesia here we go! Are you ready for a weekend to remember? We definitely are! 😎 ✊ 💨 #IndonesianGP


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Sunset in Mandalika Circuit


----------



## Indos

Practice, Today.


----------



## Indos

Indonesian race will likely be classified as wet race


----------



## Indos

TRANS 7 crew team behind the scene moment during Pertamina Indonesia Grand Prix


----------



## Indos

Indonesian racer, Mario Aji, get third place in the qualification round for Moto3

Just fresh, since the qualification race is Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

*Today qualification round.*


----------



## Indos

Ganjar Pranowo, the most potential candidate for 2024 Presidential Election came Today to the Pertamina Mandalika circuit to watch Qualification race with his wife.






The circuit basic infrastructure has been completed, but the beautification for outside the circuit is still not yet completed, particularly to fill those outside main circuit land with grass and trees.


----------



## Indos

@Viet what happen with your plan to have F-1 race in Vietnam ?


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505121962288328708


----------



## Indos

Indonesian racer get third position for the start Tomorrow (Moto3 race)

Mario Suryo Aji


----------



## Indos

Pertamina provides 50 free booths for MSMEs at Mandalika MotoGP​18th March 2022







Jakarta (ANTARA) - State oil and gas company PT Pertamina (Persero) provided 50 free booths that can be used by micro, small, and medium enterprises (MSMEs) to meet the spectators' requirements at the Pertamina Grand Prix of Indonesia.

The MotoGP event is scheduled on March 18-20 at the Pertamina Mandalika International Street Circuit, Central Lombok District, West Nusa Tenggara (NTB) Province.

Vice President Corporate Communication of Pertamina Fajriyah Usman explained that the MSMEs involved were local MSMEs from NTB and its surrounding areas. After going through a curation process, the products will be exhibited and sold at the event.


*Related news: Floating hotel K.M. Kelud provides 1,500 beds for MotoGP spectators*

"Currently, Pertamina is conducting curation, specifically the selection and assessment of MSMEs that will be involved in the MotoGP event. We provide the opportunity for MSME players in NTB to become tenants of these booths to strengthen our support for growth of the local economy," Usman noted in a written statement received here on Friday.

One of the objectives behind Pertamina's support is to encourage a positive multiplier effect for the economy in Mandalika and Indonesia.

This activity is a series of MSME empowerment activities within Pertamina's Social and Environmental Responsibility (TJSL) to support the success of the Pertamina Grand Prix of Indonesia.

*Related news: 70% of MotoGP spectators in Mataram: official*

Earlier, Pertamina had collaborated with the NTB provincial government and the Ministry of Tourism and Creative Economy (Kemenparekraf) to hold a business meeting for MSME players with potential buyers of the hospitality industry around the Mandalika area.

"The effects of international-scale activities, such as MotoGP, are very broad. The main goal is to revive the economy in Indonesia, especially NTB. Hopefully, this activity would become an embryo for creating a strong ecosystem between supply and demand for the tourism sector in Mandalika as one of the Super Priority Tourism Destinations (DPSP)," she remarked.









Pertamina provides 50 free booths for MSMEs at Mandalika MotoGP - ANTARA News


State oil and gas company PT Pertamina (Persero) provided 50 free booths that can be used by micro, small, and medium enterprises (MSMEs) to meet the ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Viet

Indos said:


> @Viet what happen with your plan to have F-1 race in Vietnam ?


What I read is the race is dead for now. Corruption, pandemic. But I think it will return. Vietnam just lifts off all restrictions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*LIVE*


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Indonesian race will likely be classified as wet race



Raining as I expected in Friday, this is good for Indonesia, more time coverage world wide he he.


----------



## Indos

World Champion, Mark Marquest get heavy crash during warm up in the early morning. He is OK but needs to go to Italia soon for thorough examination before Brazilian GP 2 weeks from now.

Trans 7 media center


----------



## Indos

Adds from PT Pertamina


----------



## Indos

Resume of the race


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos




----------

